# old style western cable plow



## psehunter007 (Jan 30, 2014)

I bought a old style western cable plow, now when I go to raise it my lights dim really bad and my rpms drop, looking for possible cause, I have replaced my controls and cables ,solenoid ,battery, replaced plow oil and cleaned the screen on the pump. Someone told me that I don't have enough grounds


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Have you had your alternator tested?


----------



## psehunter007 (Jan 30, 2014)

No I have not, I think it's a bad motor ,the positive motor lug gets really hot when I try to raise it and my plow isn't even on the truck


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

yeah probably the motor. I would take it apart and have a look inside. You might get a better response posting in the western forum too.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

First thing I would do is recheck ALL connections, positive and ground. Clean them really good and make sure they are getting a good connection.


----------



## psehunter007 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yea I realized I posted in the wrong forum, I've triple checked all my connections, thanks for the input guys


----------



## Plow-jeff (Nov 19, 2013)

Had this problem on 2 different occasions. First time it was bad alternator and one of the dual batteries was bad. Second time it was a fusible link and the plow wasn't grounded properly. After I grounded the plow to the battery and the battery to the frame, I also ground from the frame to the motor. Upgrading to a 100 amp alt from napa helped.


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

Why don't you load test the motor. Mine did that last year for a couple weeks than it quit completly. I put a new motor on did a flush and fill and its worked great eversince. I think a motor was only about a hundered bucks. You know the cable plow has been in service for decades. and its probably saw alot of use. I know mine has been in use since the early 80's.Im pretty sure I got my moneys worth out of it.


----------

